# 2012-13 Season Thread



## 29380

Shump rehabbing
Amare out 6-8 weeks
Oldest team in the league
Camby day to day
Got a lucky win vs MIA despite Melo going 10/28
Lin looked good & James Harden is the second coming of Michael Jordan
Ball movement has improved


----------



## 29380

Ball movement is good.

Melo is hustling

19-12 Knicks 4:35 1st


----------



## 29380

Old man Kurt Tomas can still rebound

Melo 2 blks

Knicks 5/9 from three

31-25 Knicks End 1st


----------



## 29380

> @JaredZwerling
> Prigioni said to me after Heat game he was nervous & still not in great shape. He said he's been reducing his milk intake to get more lean.


Prigioni 3 ast and a charge in mins.


----------



## 29380

Make your FTs Carmelo.

49-39


----------



## 29380

Defense is up and down 

The 2 PG lineup is great for ball movement

57-44 Knicks Halftime


----------



## 29380

J.R. Smith has 20 on 8/13 8 reb 2 ast in 28 mins

88-71 Knicks 4th


----------



## 29380

> @netw3rk: Sheed gets a board; crowd erupts. This crowd would applaud Sheed going to the bathroom.


90-79 4th


----------



## 29380

Rasheed Wallace 3 pts 2 rebs 1 ast 1 stl

100-84 Knicks


----------



## 29380

> The Knicks have started the season 2-0, which marks the first time the team has jumped out to such a start since '99-'00.


....


----------



## 29380

> @I_Am_Iman
> Philly...you've been #taped #urWelcome


Gotta love Shump


----------



## 29380




----------



## Headliner

^That was sick. I keep watching it over and over. Knicks looking good right now. They are playing with a new energy. Honestly when Amare comes back everything's going to change and I'm not sure it will be for the better.


----------



## 29380

Adidas Winter Jerseys

uke:


----------



## 29380

> ‏@nyknicks
> [email protected], @RonnieBrewerJr, Rasheed Wallace, & Congressman Meeks lending a helping hand in Far Rockaway


& Mark Henry


----------



## 29380

*NY Knicks are undefeated but largely untested entering Texas showdown with San Antonio Spurs
*


> Undefeated, but largely untested.
> 
> That’s the Knicks through five games, and that’s exactly why Mike Woodson wants to see how the league’s last unbeaten team stacks up Thursday night against the team with the second-best record in the NBA. In winning seven of their first eight games, the San Antonio Spurs have stubbed their toe only in a road loss at the L.A. Clippers.
> 
> “It will be a great test for our ballclub,” Woodson said after practice here on Wednesday. “I’m kind of anxious to see where we are. We’re playing one of the top teams in the league, on their floor. It will be interesting to see where we come out of it.”
> 
> When the Heat no-showed at the Garden in the Knicks’ opener, that meant that the Knicks had to wait until now to find out how they measure up against one of the NBA’s elite teams. Playing without Amar’e Stoudemire or Iman Shumpert hasn’t hurt them yet as they’ve trailed only once in a fourth quarter, during their win Tuesday in Orlando.
> 
> Although the Spurs haven’t raised a banner since 2007 and have not played in a Finals since LeBron James was playing that year for Cleveland, they’re still considered the gold standard. Until they were ousted by Oklahoma City in the West finals last spring, they looked ready to win a fifth title after sweeping their first two rounds.
> 
> After seeing the Spurs beat the Lakers Tuesday night on Danny Green’s game-winning three-pointer, the Knicks figure that they’ll get the best from Tim Duncan, Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker at the AT&T Center.
> 
> “They know what it takes to win championships and we’re trying to get there,” Woodson said. “They’re not gonna beat themselves. You’ve got to come in here and win the game. That’s where we are trying to get.”
> 
> The best thing for Woodson and his players is that they’re also going to be challenged in Memphis on Friday when the three-game trip ends. “I believe in what our team is doing,” Woodson said. “I believed that this summer when we assembled this team.”
> 
> A win over the Spurs would only strengthen that conviction, but the Knicks have to be a little concerned heading in that Ronnie Brewer has developed swelling in his surgically-repaired left knee. Their starting small forward, who had offseason surgery and missed five of the Knicks’ six preseason games, sat out practice Wednesday while wearing a huge compression sleeve in an effort to reduce the inflammation, which started during his abbreviated, 17-minute performance in Orlando. But he’s not about to miss such a critical game.
> 
> “This is how you measure yourself as a team,” Brewer said. “You want to have success against the best teams. Miami has won a championship. San Antonio has won championships. Boston and L.A.
> 
> “You want to be mentioned with those great teams and great players. So it’s a measuring-stick game for us and I think our guys will step up and play well.”


----------



## 29380

Where is the defense and ball movement?

**** Tim Duncan

33-31 NYK


----------



## 29380

JR Smith being JR Smith bench his ass

74-69 SAS


----------



## 29380

Can't stop Tiago Splitter :nonono:

84-77 SAS


----------



## 29380

Great win 104-107

Kidd came up big but did play a few too many mins wonder how many mins he plays tommorrow

No longer upset about trading Kostas Papanikolaou for Felton


----------



## 29380

Tyson Chandler has been awful this season

32-25 MEM


----------



## 29380

> ‏@GaryParrishCBS
> "You better get that little bitch off me." -- Rasheed Wallace to the Grizz bench after scoring on Rudy Gay for the second straight time.
> 
> "Little ass boy!" Rasheed Wallace to the Grizz bench during this timeout.


Rasheed Wallace 10 Pts, 3 Reb, 1 Ast, 1 Stl, 2 Blk

54-49 MEM


----------



## 36 Karat

Tha **** got into Sheed? Turned on the game and couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## 36 Karat

Knicks are getting raped by the refs right now. Sure, they're getting outplayed -- but not before getting anally ransacked by the refs. What a joke. The way they're calling technicals is turning this into a little girls' league.


----------



## Headliner

Yeah the Knicks got shit on pretty bad by the refs.

Does Melo lead the league in technicals? Seems like it.


----------



## 36 Karat

Yep, with 4. Blake, Demarcus Cousins and Stephen Jackson tied at 3.

http://espn.go.com/nba/statistics/player/_/stat/fouls/sort/technicalFouls


----------



## 29380

I don't blame the refs for that lost, blame Woodson for refusing to go big the Gasol on Melo match up was awful. 

















68-56 NYK


----------



## 29380

The second baseman for the Baltimore Orioles and Ryan Anderson making it rain 3s.

If Novak can't hit open 3s he needs to be benched.

36-34 NOH


----------



## 29380

Chandler has been awful this season.

53-48 NYK



> ‏@seth_rosenthal
> Knicks forced just five turnovers but dominated the boards in that first half, which is unusual.


----------



## 29380

Tyson Chandler = worst DPOY ever rather have the current versions of Dikembe Mutumbo or Ben Wallace right now.

Real Carmelo Antony showed up tonight.

Mike Woodson is not very good at his job.


----------



## 29380

Hakeem Olajuwon & Carmelo Anthony Session


----------



## 29380

> @NYPost_Berman
> Woodson said he "hopes'' Amar'e Stoudemire is cleared for practice tomorrow. But key will be how he responds after first practice.


...


----------



## bball2223

Hopefully Amare doesn't mess with what we have going so far this season.


----------



## 29380

bball!!!!

I think he'll fit in perfectly if his jumper is back, his 8 rpg have been missed.


----------



## bball2223

Ayy, not a bad start to our season eh?

I think he has a role on this team, and it'll be interesting to see how he fits.


----------



## 29380

*Amar'e Stoudemire could return to Knicks as early as Friday against Chicago Bulls*

:cabbagepatch:


----------



## 29380

> @Al_Iannazzone
> Carmelo won't play tonight, Woodson just said.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire has been cleared to practice.
> 
> Mike Woodson said Amare will practice with Knicks D-League team tomorrow. If he's OK he could play by the weekend.
> 
> Amare will practice Thursday too either with D-League team or Knicks. Has to make it thru practices before he can play.


...


----------



## 29380

> Stoudemire after scrimmage: "I feel better than I did two days ago. I hope I feel better tomorrow and two days from
> now. I’m going to continue to try to improve and get to 100 percent. I’m still working towards that.'' Stoudemire is not putting a date on his return but doesn't want to go out there this weekend until he feels stronger and has more conditioning under him. "Getting close,'' he said.


@NYPost_Berman


----------



## TheAnswer

Just gotta say, NY ****ing Knicks man.

Lets go, can't wait til STAT and Shump return aka when NYK is fully healthy.


----------



## 29380

Felton out 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## 29380

> WojYahooNBA New York Knicks forward Amar'e Stoudemire will make his season debut on Tuesday against Portland, league source tells Y! Sports.


...


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

*Shumpert could scrimmage for Knicks soon*



> Iman Shumpert finally could be cleared for 5-on-5 contact scrimmages early this week.
> 
> Shumpert said his knee will be tested in the next few days for strength before he’s cleared. It is the final step to his return from last April’s ACL tear.
> 
> Shumpert rejoined practice last Sunday and has done contact drills on an individual basis. Shumpert could be around 10 days away from his season debut.
> 
> “We’ll get an opportunity to practice when we get back,’’ Woodson said. “Hopefully he’ll get in and do some contact work. He’s done some individual contact. We have to get him in a team setting now. Then we’ll see where he is after the contact and how he feels. We’ll figure it out from there.’’


----------



## 29380

> @I_Am_Iman
> Cleared for full contact by the team Doctors! Let the countdown begin!!! I live for games like last night. See you soon Boston. #post90s


----------



## 29380

> WojYahooNBA The NBA has suspended New York's Carmelo Anthony one game for confrontation with Kevin Garnett.


,,,


----------



## BobStackhouse42

One game was pretty lenient.


----------



## Gonzo

Melo's been fasting for the past 15 days



> NEW YORK — Carmelo Anthony has been fasting for 15 days and says he has struggled to find energy during that time.
> 
> “I usually do it to get some clarity in my life and spiritual reasons,” Anthony said after going for 27 points and seven boards as the Knicks snapped a three-game losing streak with a 100-87 win over the New Orleans Hornets. “But I’m done now.”


http://zagsblog.com/articles/melos-been-fasting-for-15-days/


----------



## 29380

Fat joke must have gotten to him.


----------



## TheAnswer

Stat needs to start games now, looking like explosive Stat again.


----------



## 29380

TheAnswer said:


> Stat needs to start games now, looking like explosive Stat again.


Agree, but I would keep him on a mins limit.


----------



## 29380

The lack of big men depth due to injuries is also probably keeping Amare on the bench.


----------



## 29380

:nonono: Up 40 dude chucking 3s like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## 29380

Amare with back to back perfect games.

21 pts (10/10) 6 rebs in 21 mins


----------



## Headliner

lol JR can't help it. He wants to be a star that bad. Still one of my favorite players though.


----------



## 29380

*Suns pursue trade for Knicks guard Iman Shumpert*



> As the Phoenix Suns try to reshuffle their roster for the future, their front office remains motivated to try to acquire New York Knicks guard Iman Shumpert, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Suns are willing to give New York a package that includes forward* Jared Dudley and possibly a future first-round pick for Shumpert*, but the Knicks have so far shown no inclination to do such a deal, sources said.
> 
> After tearing his left anterior cruciate ligament in the Knicks' opening game of last season's playoffs, Shumpert returned in January and has started the past 11 games. While Shumpert is still working himself back to the high level with which he performed as a rookie, the Knicks' front office remains a strong proponent of his talent, sources said.
> 
> After regretting they passed on Shumpert in the 2011 NBA draft, the Suns pushed the Knicks to include him in sign-and-trade scenarios discussed for Steve Nash in July. In the past week, the Suns have scouted Shumpert in person, sources said.
> 
> Dudley has three years and $12.8 million left on his contract, and has been available in trade talks, league sources said. He's averaging 11.8 points and 3.6 rebounds this season. Phoenix has also tried to move backup point guard Sebastian Telfair for a second-round pick, sources said.


Leave Shump Shump alone Phoenix.


----------



## 29380

Amare out 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Pavvy8

who still believes our knicks can make it past 1st round??? i do


----------



## Basel

> The New York Knicks have signed forward Kenyon Martin for the remainder of the season, the team announced on Friday.
> 
> Knicks Blog
> 
> Knicks Looking for more Knicks news? ESPNNewYork.com has you covered. Blog »
> 
> Martin is coming off two 10-day contracts with the Knicks, during which he played in six games and averaged 5.7 points, 3.2 rebounds and nearly 1.0 blocks in 19 minutes. The 35-year-old made his first start of the season on Thursday night against the Portland Trail Blazers due to Carmelo Anthony and Tyson Chandler's leg injuries.
> 
> While Martin scored a season-high 12 points, he suffered a knee bone contusion late in the 105-90 loss. His playing status looking ahead to Sunday's game against the Los Angeles Clippers is uncertain.
> 
> Even when Anthony and Chandler return, Martin's interior scoring, defense and rebounding will help the Knicks in the six-week absence of Amar'e Stoudemire (right knee debridement), who provided a big punch inside for the team.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...rk-knicks-sign-kenyon-martin-remainder-season


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It's great to see K-Mart as a spark off the bench, but the way these injuries have been piling up is insane


----------



## 2Slick

Atlantic Division Champs!

Melo is going to get his first ring this year!


----------



## 29380

I would be happy if the team just got out of the 1st round.


----------



## 2Slick

Knicks - Celtics will be an epic first round matchup. probably will go to 7.


----------

